#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Nickname Fou_69 gewijzigd naar LJ-Martin

## lichtmoderator

Doordat door verschillende mensen gedacht werd dat de nickname fou_69 was gelinkt aan de 'bekende' fou69 is deze gewijzigd naar LJ-Martin.

Gelieve in het vervolg geen nicknames te gebruiken die kunnen gelinkt worden aan 'bekende' personen.
Idem voor het gebruik van nicknames die verwijzen naar bestaande personen die geen directe persoonlijke of professionele relatie met jou hebben.

----------

